# Relocating to UAE and IT jobs in Dubai



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

This is a repost of a similar post in the Abu Dhabi threads at it appears to be more activity in his thread and might explore Dubai for job options...

I've got some questions around what the job market is like for IT workers in UAE (Dubai or Abu Dhabi - which is better) and conditions around UAE visa's... I have brushed through various posts on this forum and viewed similar posts and situations but some posts are dated and I believe/hope there might be recent changes to the job market and visa rules...

Here's some background info to my questions -

My partner is in the process of securing a job in Abu Dhabi that will be provided with the relevant employment visa and relocation package etc... our plan was that I was to be sponsored on the back of her employment visa but we found out that she won't be able to sponsor me due to the sponsorship rules where only a man/husband can sponsor his spouse and not the other way around (btw - we're not married yet and we're in a de-facto relationship of 5 years which is not recognised by the UAE and she's not a doctor, engineer or teacher).

Due to this lack of sponsorship it has raised a bit of uncertainty on whether it is advisable for me go to Abu Dhabi on a tourist visa and to look for employment.

So.. My questions are...

What is the job market like within the IT space in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? I've searched through some job seeker websites and there doesn't seem to be many jobs listed (btw - my current role is an IT Manager with a technical systems admin background).

On the visa side... I know I can try to secure some job before going to UAE - I can guess it will be tough trying to get something whilst living on the other side of the world but I'm reckoning it would be best to be on the ground in UAE whilst job hunting... Is it advisable to go on a tourist visa and job hunt? (btw - I am currently living in Australia and have dual aussie and Irish/EU citizenship). I have looked around some UAE visa websites which are slightly confusing and stating tourist visas are only valid for 30 days and to exit and renew you have to leave UAE for at least 30 days... is this the case? has anyone been in the same job hunting/visa situation recently and done visa runs to Oman/Hatta?

It would be greatly appreciated to hear of experiences of anyone out there who were in a similar circumstance…


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

On the visa front - you can keep doing visa runs since your passport(s) allows you to get a visa on arrival. What you read about tourist visas (30 days "cooling off" period) is only applicable to visas issued to people who do not get visas on arrival.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

Unfortunately you're going to find it tough. The IT sector is populated by people who will take far, far less salary than you. 

Sorry to be negative. Good luck.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Having said that there is a demand for Western IT Managers/Directors, still a tough ask mind you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Resetting passwords and setting up peoples emails on their iPhone will pay about 4000-6000 AED at a guess. Our IT director drives a Porsche Cayenne.

It's where you fit in on that scale but the reality is processes, planning and management is where you're going to find a livable wage.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't get disappointed by some of the above comments.

The IT sector is vast. And it really depends on what you do. I have posted this in the salary thread for someone nearly asking the same question; I have friends who are in their early thirties making between 50-70k AED per month excluding housing, medical, company stocks & school fees. And they are all arabs btw working in multinational companies. So I believe you might have good chances IF you are in the scope of interest of these companies.

On the other hand, there are many who work also in the IT field and are paid as low as 5-10K AED monthly.

You need to come on a visit visa and pay those companies a visit. Companies like EMC 2, symantec & Redhat are hiring, and they pay really good.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Don't get disappointed by some of the above comments.
> 
> The IT sector is vast. And it really depends on what you do. I have posted this in the salary thread for someone nearly asking the same question; I have friends who are in their early thirties making between 50-70k AED per month excluding housing, medical, company stocks & school fees. And they are all arabs btw working in multinational companies. So I believe you might have good chances IF you are in the scope of interest of these companies.
> 
> ...


Following on from this, i met a Canadian guy here working for a company called imex, hes a director there and i bumped into him again a week ago, i saw him again about a week ago and was talking to him about how many staff they had and i remember him saying that they would always entertain looking at new resumes, i know he does quite well and hes not been here very long so there's definitely opportunities out here


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Don't get disappointed by some of the above comments.
> 
> The IT sector is vast. And it really depends on what you do. I have posted this in the salary thread for someone nearly asking the same question; I have friends who are in their early thirties making between 50-70k AED per month excluding housing, medical, company stocks & school fees. And they are all arabs btw working in multinational companies. So I believe you might have good chances IF you are in the scope of interest of these companies.
> 
> ...


of all the places you mentioned, they basically have two primary IT roles available - sales and support...

if you are in sales and you hit or exceed your targets, then you can make the 50k - 70k you reference... 

if you are in support, you are looking at the 5-10k segment for the lower level doer's...

as you said, it depends on what you do, and additionally, where you are in the food chain... 

from the OP's post, he is on the support side and mid level... take from that what you will...


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

imac said:


> of all the places you mentioned, they basically have two primary IT roles available - sales and support...
> 
> if you are in sales and you hit or exceed your targets, then you can make the 50k - 70k you reference...
> 
> ...


You are correct. I did not conclude from the OP's post that he's into support until I re-read his post again now.

Anyway, people who are in the sales came sometimes from technical/support backgrounds.

I know at least 2 hitting above 50K BEFORE reaching the target. They are both in sales & delivery.

After all this is still not my field of specialty, but I wanted to encourage him to at least try and pursuit a good chance rather than lose hope entirely.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yussif said:


> Following on from this, i met a Canadian guy here working for a company called imex, hes a director there and i bumped into him again a week ago, i saw him again about a week ago and was talking to him about how many staff they had and i remember him saying that they would always entertain looking at new resumes, i know he does quite well and hes not been here very long so there's definitely opportunities out here


That's really kind of you to broadcast on behalf of your newfound 'mate'. The company is now likely to be inundated by a load of unsuitable CVs


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The 50-70k bit had me wondering where my Office basics cert might be and whether I could spin that into being an 'IT specialist'..


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

50-70 k eh?

I'm yanking out the C++ transcripts from my engineering and claiming to be an IT worker going forward.

*In before some White brah says it's only for 'Western IT workers'.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> The company is now likely to be inundated by a load of unsuitable CVs


Oh they will *all* be dressed up to look suitable...

Wading through the exaggerations, MS/BS qualifications and outright lies will take longer than it is worth a lot of the time.

Finding IT "staff" is *easy*... Finding *good* IT staff... pfft... not quite so...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> 50-70 k eh?
> 
> I'm yanking out the C++ transcripts from my engineering and claiming to be an IT worker going forward.
> 
> *In before some White brah says it's only for 'Western IT workers'.


Oh, yes that's exactly how it goes. All these "claims" to be this and that. 
Funny how they all seem to be coming for your part of the world...
And funny how one from the "majority" moans about a tiny "minority".


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are in the financial industry, when you get to 5 posts pm me. I know a few genuine IT recruiters I'll be happy to swing your way.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Oh, yes that's exactly how it goes. All these "claims" to be
> .


Funny how education from "your part of the world" didn't enable you with enough awareness to realize when people are being facetious.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> Funny how education from "your part of the world" didn't enable you with enough awareness to realize when people are being facetious.


I'd say that's a fair point and well stated


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd say he's your run of the mill bitter White guy unable to adapt to a changing world especially when using Cameron like language - 'majority' and 'minority' without having any quantifiable study to back it up apart from personal experience tinted with subjective bias.

When he starts whining about dumb White guys bending the rules to similar effect because a globalized world is making them realize that their salaries back home are artificially inflated then maybe we can take him seriously.

PS : Love you Scots, you guys hate the nashty English more than us for some reason.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Zayfran said:


> PS : Love you Scots, you guys hate the nashty English more than us for some reason.


Bit of a sweeping statement there isn't it?

Anyway, I'm not xenophobic, I hate everyone.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> I'd say he's your run of the mill bitter White guy unable to adapt to a changing world especially when using Cameron like language - 'majority' and 'minority' without having any quantifiable study to back it up apart from personal experience tinted with subjective bias.
> 
> When he starts whining about dumb White guys bending the rules to similar effect because a globalized world is making them realize that their salaries back home are artificially inflated then maybe we can take him seriously.
> 
> PS : Love you Scots, you guys hate the nashty English more than us for some reason.


Well, well. THAT was pure feaces. Go and chip some wood, you seem to have plenty of it. And while you're at it, do the needful too. ;-)


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Bit of a sweeping statement there isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not xenophobic, I hate everyone.


Of course, it's a generalization.

Lol, I dunno how anyone can hate those sneaky Sri Lankans.



QOFE said:


> Go and chip some wood, you seem to have plenty of it. And while you're at it, do the needful too. ;-)


Since your bizarre attempt at a response included nothing that remotely offered a valid counter-argument I will just ignore it.

I do not have any 'chip on my shoulder'. I am merely pointing out the truth, it is not my problem if your social conditioning has led you to develop a cognitive dissonance about this issue.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyway back to the Aussie dudes original question - head over with your missus and try it and see, if you're not an eejit you'll get a job eventually (maybe even quickly) and you can do visa runs and enjoy the sun as long as you need to - if your wife getting a relocation package I'll assume she makes enough to keep you both for a while and getting accommodation etc.

might need to be a bit flexible re salary and maybe consider jobs in Dubai (lots more of them), and you'll likely be getting married a lot sooner than you expected..

only other thing to consider is if your wife is getting company accommodation rather than an allowance they might catch on quicker if you're living together, that's pretty much not allowed so companies won't condone it, but a lot of people do with no issues


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You just thrown up a dictionary Zayfran?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

A thesaurus brah.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No txt spk pls....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You just thrown up a dictionary Zayfran?


Nah, he just googled it...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> ...Since your bizarre attempt at a response included nothing that remotely offered a valid counter-argument I will just ignore it.
> 
> I do not have any 'chip on my shoulder'. I am merely pointing out the truth, it is not my problem if your social conditioning has led you to develop a cognitive dissonance about this issue.


you do realize that right after you said you would ignore it, you pretty much didn't?

don't want to get pulled into a white guy brown guy debate, just thought it was interesting is all... a paradox if you will...

see i can use google too


----------

